# Why the different strand count for string vs. cable?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

The bowstring number of strands
and then,
the thickness of the center serving thread
the combo
creates an outside diameter
for the center serving
which MUST fit your nock groove.

MORE strands for the bowstring,
then,
use a SKINNIER thread size
for the center serving.

Then,
you must have the outside diameter of the end servings
on your bowstring
DESIGNED
so that the outside diameter FITS into the groove
for the string on the top cam and the bottom cam.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

yotebuster1200 said:


> I was wondering what the advantages are to changing the strand count when building a string vs a cable?


So,
the cables hold your bow together.

The buss cable (cable with three end loops)
can be make HEAVIER than your bowstring..

to give you a FIRMER feeling wall,
when you are at full draw.....less SPONGY feeling.

Same goes for the control cable,
(cable with only 2 end loops)
when you have a hybrid cam bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

yotebuster1200 said:


> I was wondering what the advantages are to changing the strand count when building a string vs a cable?


Building a HEAVY bowstring (higher strand count)
versus a skinny bowstring (lower strand count)
will change the FEEL of your shot.

Whatever you do,
for the bowstring,
MUST design the outside diameter for the proper nock fit
on your arrow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

More strands in the cable gives you a firmer wall. 

Darrin McCutcheon told me about this many years ago when I was retrofitting a Scepter2 with Nitrous X cams. I used 18 strands of 450 on the cables and it gave me a very firm wall. I've added strands to the cables on all of my bows over the years and found that it does improve the feel of the wall.

Another string trick to decrease letoff is to use the thickest possible serving at the cams. 

On both of these techniques, the results vary with the specific bow and the number of strands and serving thickness that you use.

Be careful not to use too many strands or too thick serving that you end up with derailment. On some bows the grooves are too narrow or shallow to use these techniques.

These are just a couple of things you can try when you build your own strings.

Allen


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

It has been my experience that a bow seems to be a lot more forgiving and smoother with the heavier cable, yes you loose some speed with the added mass but it's typically a preferred trade off. Since the bow string travels a much greater distance having a couple of less threads on the bowstring can affect the bows speed significantly. So thicker cables smoother shot skinny string faster arrow.

This is somewhat anecdotal, but with my Martin Shadow-cats I find that they simply will not shoot correctly without the full thickness cables. I get real strange nock high results. Adding a couple of strands to the cables just seems to make them a lot more stable shooting.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

lower poundage bows you can also use little less on string to help get some more speed. they make all the sizes of center to get the nock fit you want or need.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Cables are taking 3-4X as much load as the string is. The srtring can be very small as long as center serving fits the nock. Cables can be more beefy to give a harder shot feel and harder back wall. Cables can be made thinner for a softer wall and softer shot. The more strands that are used, the less chance they will stretch as well.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. That makes sense. I will play with it a little and see what happens.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I have also heard that a thicker string/cable give better nock travel as it fills the cam grooves more and less wiggle room I guess. I'm not a good enough shot to see this, but I do make a stout 32 strand cable on my apex gives a solid wall and a little less letoff as well


----------



## pse-pro91 (Feb 18, 2009)

So just to get a general consensus, what strand count for strings and cables does everyone prefer? I've found that 20 strand string and 24 cable works well with no issues for most bows I work with but for my customers bows I tend to do 24 all around just to keep the process more uniform


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

pse-pro91 said:


> So just to get a general consensus, what strand count for strings and cables does everyone prefer? I've found that 20 strand string and 24 cable works well with no issues for most bows I work with but for my customers bows I tend to do 24 all around just to keep the process more uniform


For my 63# bows the last 2 sets I've made have been 26 strands trophy on the cables and 24 strands on the strings.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

pse-pro91 said:


> So just to get a general consensus, what strand count for strings and cables does everyone prefer? I've found that 20 strand string and 24 cable works well with no issues for most bows I work with but for my customers bows I tend to do 24 all around just to keep the process more uniform


On my single cam bows, I've been using 32 strands of 452X for the cables. It gives me a firm wall & unless you are looking for it, you don't notice the difference in diameter.

I use 20 or 24 strands on the strings depending on the draw weight of the bow.

Your results may vary
Allen


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

26-28 cable 24 string


----------



## Goldfinger (Feb 7, 2004)

I build 24 strands of 452X for cables and strings.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

With x 28 cable 22 string


----------

